# Did I do wrong with blue?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the blue wall
Not so sure about the blue ceiling


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:laughing: the blue ceiling is the one part I'm sure of! :laughing: Taste with color is SO subjective. I guess I'm having a touch of painter's remorse.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have found that pictures usually do not do justice to the actual thing
Plus design/colors is very personal
Many people do not like my gardens - as I cram as much in as I can
They become mini-jungles - but I love them

Wife did the bedroom in a deep red/maroon
I wasn't so sure of the color - but it looks great


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG - my gardening theory also relies on the jungle theory. I like to thing by densely planting I am creating microclimates that require less water. 

And, once I put a plant in the ground - it's on it's own. Grow or don't - they don't get babied - ok, ok, I do water my tomatoes. And I do use compost.

This is the first room I have painted in the house, so I guess I'm a little gun shy.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Our bathroom walls are sort of a slate blue
The house will be almost the same
I like blue

I very rarely water my gardens, the jungle keeps the moisture in
My veggie garden is about 1' above the water table - nearby stream
So I do not have to water that too much - 8' tall tomatoes 
I rigging up steel pipes for supports now

We also have a purple room - it was painted when we bought the house
The paint was still here & we just touched it up
2 rooms are painted in the same style as yours
The color is at the top, white at the bottom

I stick with white ceilings to Max light
Plus we have popcorn ceilings except for the bathroom
So I haven't really tackled painting them yet


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

Leah, I hate to say it but I am not crazy about that blue.

It may look different in person, but in this pic it looks....harsh. 

This designer uses some blue. Maybe you can find inspiration.
http://www.omniartedesign.com/


----------



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it and anything you hang on the blue part of the walls that is white/light colored (candle sconces, picture, shelves, whatever) will really pop. I especially like it if this is the dining room since you can take more chances with color and design since you theoretically don't spend as much time in there as a family room, kitchen, etc. I say try it for a year, then change if doesn't still sing to you.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the blue. Try it out for awhile and see. Hey, It's only paint!:laughing:


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

I find this color too dark with the same ceiling color too. The ceiling is usually painted in white or lighter shade to make the room bright.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

I do like the walls but the ceiling is a little to much


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

are you planning on crown moulding? if you do that in the same white, it'd look nice, i think.

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I did some crown molding - my first time. I used the old small piece and built it up to look a little more substantial. The trim is 'Italian Ice' - white with just a HINT blue.

I also did baseboards - I matched these to the rest of the house. With all the trim up - I am really happy with it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sure, see? that makes it look great...

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The room looks very nice. Beautiful job on the moulding. 

That's true about pictures, the blue in the first picture looks a lot different than it does in the finished bathroom.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonned (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job on the crown moulding. I will get to doing that in the future too.
The blue looks much better now.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i think you need to take more pictures and in different lighting conditions. the first pictures you took looked pretty bad. then, the next picture with the moulding and suddenly the room looks great!

i have found with my wife is that she has grand plans for decorating. then she does it. then she hates it. then she loves it, forever. 

i think the problem is to have an ability to accept the change. don't be scared of change. its different, that's OK. 

sleep on it a bit, relax, take a deep breath, grab a sandwich .. and then take a look at the blue again. you'll probably find that you begin to really like it.

remember, you DIY and learned some skillz along the way. that means you can always change it later if you find you truely don't like it. hey, it happens.. some times we picture it different than how it really turns out.

Knucklez


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah the white moulding really did the trick

I painted a wall at my last house bright red
Wife thought I was crazy, but the whole room was white
Turned out nice


----------



## BigSis (Jun 19, 2009)

ooh yes the white moulding really ties it all together, i like it!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW! That turned out really nice. Great job.











Leah Frances said:


> I did some crown molding - my first time. I used the old small piece and built it up to look a little more substantial. The trim is 'Italian Ice' - white with just a HINT blue.
> 
> I also did baseboards - I matched these to the rest of the house. With all the trim up - I am really happy with it.


----------

